# Does your pup have dew claws?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if you mean front or rear, but my labs don't have any dewclaws (on front or rear) not sure if they were born without them in the front or not.

Beamer has them on the front. I definitely prefer that they have them on the front. For most breeds, they can't have any on the rear with some exceptions.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I did not know that some breeds had dew claws on the back. I've only known about the ones on the front paws.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Mosby's breeder has the dewclaws removed before sending the puppies home (not sure at exactly what age) - I think from her perspective it's a safety thing, since she breeds dogs with the purpose of being used for hunting/field work, and she feels its easy for them to get caught in something/ripped off while out working. It wasn't something that mattered to me either way when looking for a puppy.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Are those the ones way high up on their leg? Or the ones by the thumb area? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan still has hers, I asked the breeder NOT to remove them. JOY and Morgan's (both rescues) had been done. Poor JOY looked like someone used toenail clippers on her :no::no::no::no:


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

The dew claw is higher up on the front leg. Very rarely you will see dogs with hind dew claws. They are born with them however some breeders have them removed in the first week of life. If you do it later you can face more complications. 
Rose has her dew claws and I am contemplating in removing them depending on how she does in field training by the time she will be spayed. If she does good we will remove them at the same time to avoid rupture in the field. If she ends up being a house princess I will not go to the trouble of removing them.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Used to be breeders would remove dewclaws from Goldens, but not so much anymore. Goldens only have front dewclaws, other breeds such as the Great Py's and a few others have rear ones. Dewclaws on our Goldens help a lot with them being able to turn on a dime.

Fiona cracked up hers once but she is a nut digging for tasty Meadow Voles.

My first girl I found dumped in a parking lot was missing them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Arth and Bertie have theirs. Jackie doesn't.

Only 2 of all our dogs had them removed. The rest had/have them. No issues either way.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I find that most breeders are choosing to leave the front ones on and of course taking the rear ones off (unless they are required to be on). I wish my labs had their front ones, it just looks a little odd without them, especially with the short coat. I don't usually see too many issues with the dewclaw being torn. Just this past month we have had a few broken toenails and only one has been a dewclaw. I think they definitely have more benefit than harm. 

But yes breeds like the great pyr's are required to have rear dewclaws. Not just that, they have to be double rear dewclaws. Very odd. 

Occasionally I do see dogs with rear dewclaws at work- mostly mixes and things that weren't done a few days after birth. Most people elect to take those off at the time of neuter. Now those are definitely prone to tear and get caught on things. They are very dangly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking at the pyrs at a recent show - those rear dews are hideous. >.< Especially since they leave the fur long around it so it kinda spikes out like the groomer missed a spot.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Megora said:


> Looking at the pyrs at a recent show - those rear dews are hideous. >.< Especially since they leave the fur long around it so it kinda spikes out like the groomer missed a spot.


I never did understand why this is in the standard for pyrs in the least bit.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Brew has his dew claws, I don't plan on having them removed, I've seen him use them to itch his nose!


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> Beamer has them on the front. I definitely prefer that they have them on the front. For most breeds, they can't have any on the rear with some exceptions.


My Border Collie mix has one on each back leg - actually, one back leg has two! I've asked about having them removed but the vet wasn't too worried about it. I think his double one is a little gross, but it doesn't seem to bother him too much.

Buddy does have his front dew claws.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

To Rainheart:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/126617-split-dew-claw.html

well another split dew claw just happened today. Luckily it is just a split one instead of full rupture. I hope it does not need surgical removal.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I was just asking myself this about a week ago. I made an appointment for my puppies to have them removed as I am so used to not having them. Both my Goldens do not have them. But... I changed my mind because I did not want anybody cutting on my 3 day old babies! 

There are studies out now if removing dewclaws is linked to more arthritis later in life. Also, I would never remove an older puppy or Dog's dewclaw. It is a finger/thumb to them. Ouch!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Talking to the other training people around here and very experienced breeders like Cherie Berger and so forth - they prefer to keep the dews on the dogs because they use them for getting better footing while running, turning, jumping, etc... 

You can keep them from getting damaged by keeping them trimmed short.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Claudia M said:


> To Rainheart:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/126617-split-dew-claw.html
> 
> well another split dew claw just happened today. Luckily it is just a split one instead of full rupture. I hope it does not need surgical removal.


I saw this post- I wasn't saying it doesn't happen, of course it does. But it isn't always the dewclaw. The ones I saw this past week one was a dewclaw and the others were one of the other 4 digits on the front paws and some even on the back.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Claudia M said:


> The dew claw is higher up on the front leg. Very rarely you will see dogs with hind dew claws. They are born with them however some breeders have them removed in the first week of life. If you do it later you can face more complications.
> Rose has her dew claws and I am contemplating in removing them depending on how she does in field training by the time she will be spayed. If she does good we will remove them at the same time to avoid rupture in the field. If she ends up being a house princess I will not go to the trouble of removing them.


Are you aware that having dew claws removed on an adult dog is fairly involved surgery? It is like removing a thumb. It can have a difficult time healing because the foot has very little skin to sew together at the surgery sight. I would encourage you to reconsider having them removed, or at least have a very detailed conversation with the vet about what all is involved.

They are easy to remove when the puppies are just days or weeks old because it is still cartilage and has not calcified into bone yet.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Out of the 5 goldens i have,and have had, two had them,three did not, i prefer they do not have them.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There is also speculation on how the stress of the procedure can have long term effects.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My retired breeding bitch has 3. She has 2 on the front, and only one on the back. It has no quick in it and it can be cut right up to the leg. I will have it removed when I spay her, apparently the breeder didn't notice it at birth. None of her puppies had the extra dew claw


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

tuco has them still on


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Are you aware that having dew claws removed on an adult dog is fairly involved surgery? It is like removing a thumb. It can have a difficult time healing because the foot has very little skin to sew together at the surgery sight. I would encourage you to reconsider having them removed, or at least have a very detailed conversation with the vet about what all is involved.
> 
> They are easy to remove when the puppies are just days or weeks old because it is still cartilage and has not calcified into bone yet.


Yup, I am aware but I am also aware of the dangers of a ruptured dewclaw in the field, the pain associated with it and the fact that a rupture can also damage the leg itself. 
Yes, it does depend on how the dew claw is and develops. Some are quite close to the leg and if kept trimmed they do not present such a high risk in the field; however some are not that close to the leg and even if kept trimmed down would still be in danger of rupturing.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Both Kailey and Jackson have their dew claws removed.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Of my ten Goldens that I have owned, two had dewclaws removed by breeders. I do not remove dewclaws and I have never had a problem....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I did other, because one does have them,the other 3 do not, I prefer them not to have them.


----------

